# Shallow EVO



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

heard he works out calves twice a day.



they (or someone inside east cape Id have to look again) did post a running video of it on instagram with the suzuki 60...looked like it was moving along pretty good, but other than that and the calf/draft shot...nada


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Slacker said:


> So, I saw ECC's FB post of a new EVO supposedly floating in 4 inches of water. The shot has generated a lot more buzz about Fenn's calf than real info. Do any of you ECC followers actually know anything about it?


That was 6" and not my calf. I haven't seen the gym in almost a year and a half. I need to go though ( wink )


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Just giving you the benefit of the doubt, Kevin. Whoever that is has tall ankles, cuz that's 4 inches on little ol' me. What's the program for the boat?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 2642
View attachment 2642


Pretty darn skinny (the draft not the ham hock).


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

"elite ankles"


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Slacker said:


> So, I saw ECC's FB post of a new EVO supposedly floating in 4 inches of water. The shot has generated a lot more buzz about Fenn's calf than real info. Do any of you ECC followers actually know anything about it?


 I'm in line to get hull #3 of the new model. It's got a similar deadrise to the fury, same deck and approach angle as standard Evo. It's going to run high 30s with a 60 and be a sub 6" loaded the right way. I'm going to be posting pictures of my build on the thread I started.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevins toes are berried in that sand.....


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like the GEICO Caveman's leg.

Pretty impressive draft btw.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Blatattack said:


> Kevins toes are berried in that sand.....


I mean first it's not Kevin's toes. Second, wouldn't that mean that it's floating in even less water?


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I mean first it's not Kevin's toes. Second, wouldn't that mean that it's floating in even less water?


Sorry, I searched and somehow missed your build thread. I'll be watching with interest.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It started as a Fury build thread but the new skiff changed some stuff. I should probably start a new thread when I start getting pics.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@East Cape What's the deal with the tabs being mounted to the running surface? Is there an advantage to them being mounted that way? Is there a recessed pocket/mounting surface. Seems like that would create drag.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The tabs are recessed


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

10-4, looked different, couldn't tell from the photo.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> It started as a Fury build thread but the new skiff changed some stuff. I should probably start a new thread when I start getting pics.


You must be psyched!  What were some of the reasons why you made the switch from the Fury? Also curious about the differences between the original EVO and the new version?

What other skiffs did you consider before pulling the trigger?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That calf is so big it blocks out the motor and the other 3/4 of the stern. Seriously, where did it go? Someone doubled up on leg day at the gym!

Interested in seeing some more pictures of the skiff.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

There might be some creative photography going on in that picture! Also, that hull might not have a motor on it..


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> There might be some creative photography going on in that picture! Also, that hull might not have a motor on it..


You think they'd get away with something like that? The interwebs can be brutally cynical.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> The tabs are recessed


You know if they'll do this on the other hulls? I like it unless it interferes with the water flow to the prop, especially in the turns. I'm guessing wouldn't be an issue with the sponsoned boats.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

If that EVO has a motor on it, I want one. Tell me more about specs Kevin as that is some seriously shallow draft!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's got a 60 Zuke on the back. Yes, the photos are real and no camera wizardry. And for all the leg humpers out there, the calf is real as well...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> There might be some creative photography going on in that picture! Also, that hull might not have a motor on it..


Its tough to believe a boat can float that skinny. I didn't believe it was possible either until I stepped out of an older HB Guide (while fishing) and the water was ankle deep. Seeing is believing...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 2642
> View attachment 2642
> 
> 
> Pretty darn skinny (the draft not the ham hock).


Neanderthal


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't doubt the boat... I'm not sure about that leg though...


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Shallow EVO Wet Test -

I decided to clear my calendar today and take a long lunch to wet test the new EVO-sumpin. (Not sure if the name has been finalized).

Kevin, as usual, gave me the grand treatment and showed me a lot of stuff about the design features of the hull, how they tested, prototyping designs, some of the thinking that went into the philosophy of use for this model.

When I first read this thread I kinda thought the "calf" picture looked a little photoshopped but it wasn't, it's a real picture of the real draft of the boat. Kevin took me to that very spot and confirmed. It's a true 6" boat with 2 people, 2 batteries, trolling motor, 13 gallons of gas, USCG gear, 23' Stiffy Hybrid.

But the draft is only one component, what is really impressive is the performance of this hull under power and under pole. With a Zuke 60 we were hitting 36-38 depending on trim. The boat needs very little tab and seems to just get up and go. Very smooth handling throughout the power range. Due to the flat bottom it can spin very easily under power and also under pole. Yet due to the chine design it simply will not slide. It just digs right into the turn. Speaking of the chine, for those that are thinking that the hard chines may contribute to hull noise, look at the pictures below. Even by myself on the tower (165-ish lbs) the chines are under the water line. Yet with both Kevin and myself standing on the tip of the bow, the spray rails never come close to the water line. The boat is super quiet.

The handling felt like a sports car, is the closest analogy I can come up with. Just super responsive but never "squirrely" even tight turns under power.

Things to consider, it IS a higher freeboard boat. Whether this makes sense or not will depend on how and where you fish.

It IS a sponson-less boat, hole shot will not be as good as the sponsoned models like the Fury.

The boat sits higher in the water than the your typical HB, Mav, BT, ECC, poling skiffs. It will most likely be a bit more wind sensitive.

For me, it was a slam dunk. I've moved from the Fury list to the new EVO and and my boat should start sometime in November. I love the performance with the 60, the hole shot performance is more than adequate for what I do in the Mosquito Lagoon. The higher freeboard will make it a much more comfortable ride to run the beaches. I am absolutely in love with this boat!

Thanks again Kevin for the hospitality! Oh and momma loves the swag


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

How does it handle a chop? As dry as the Caimen and Vantage?


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

We had a small bit of chop to work with on the lake yesterday, I'd say definitely drier than a Caimen. At cruise its running surface is under the console or better which throws the spray back and away. There's also a lot of trim available with this hull, so the ability to bring the bow up to run rough water to shoot inlets, or bring the bow down to tame a tight chop.

M-


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

M thanks for the scoop. That's the info I was looking to get when I started this thread. Too much sail area for South Texas, but an interesting boat.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Great review! Looks like it's perfect for the lowcountry!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

mwong61 said:


> We had a small bit of chop to work with on the lake yesterday, I'd say definitely drier than a Caimen. At cruise its running surface is under the console or better which throws the spray back and away. There's also a lot of trim available with this hull, so the ability to bring the bow up to run rough water to shoot inlets, or bring the bow down to tame a tight chop.
> 
> M-


How do you think it would run as a side console? Wonder if it would need a lot of tab when running solo?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

YnR said:


> You know if they'll do this on the other hulls? I like it unless it interferes with the water flow to the prop, especially in the turns. I'm guessing wouldn't be an issue with the sponsoned boats.


According to Kevin it shouldn't affect performance but I'm not sure if you'll be seeing it in any of the sponson boats.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> You must be psyched! What were some of the reasons why you made the switch from the Fury? Also curious about the differences between the original EVO and the new version?
> 
> What other skiffs did you consider before pulling the trigger?


I'm beyond excited, for me it was riding in the fury and looking at real world draft, top end speed, and poling. I went back and forth the entire time I was on the build list but when I finally went down to make my selections, EC had just pulled the 1st new eve out of the mold. After seeing it and hearing the 5.5"-6" draft, High 30s with a zuke 60, and easy spinning and tracking on the pole, I had to go for it. It was nerve racking going with a boat that literally nobody owns but I'm 100% confident I made the right choice.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> How do you think it would run as a side console? Wonder if it would need a lot of tab when running solo?


There's actually an EVO side console I saw being built when I was at the shop. I don't have a lot of experience with side consoles but I think it would probably perform great. 

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats on your decision @mwong61 ! It was a tough choice for me to stick it out with the Fury over changing to the new Evo. I can't wait to see pictures of your build.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> According to Kevin it shouldn't affect performance but I'm not sure if you'll be seeing it in any of the sponson boats.


I guess it's a little harder to mount the tabs since the bolts are running through the bottom of the hull and not the through the transom????

By the way, new run vid on FB looks good!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, Kevin was saying it's the easiest boat they have in the fleet to run, he hasn't had to use tabs yet. Also getting a consistent 37-38 mph with zuke 60. I'm very happy with that.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> How do you think it would run as a side console? Wonder if it would need a lot of tab when running solo?



Net30 I have been running this boat for awhile now and I doubt that this boat will require much tab with a side console set-up. I would say that it will require less tab than most boats with the side console set-up due to some of the design features.

There is a side console set-up at the shop right now being built but that is the V hull evo not the low deadrise hull


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

How much does one cost with a 60hp and center console? Is there a big price between the v hull and low rise hull.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

fishtrapper said:


> Net30 I have been running this boat for awhile now and I doubt that this boat will require much tab with a side console set-up. I would say that it will require less tab than most boats with the side console set-up due to some of the design features.
> 
> There is a side console set-up at the shop right now being built but that is the V hull evo not the low deadrise hull





mwong61 said:


> There's actually an EVO side console I saw being built when I was at the shop. I don't have a lot of experience with side consoles but I think it would probably perform great.M-


Thanks...looks pretty versatile and might make it onto my shortlist.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My buddy has a EC Lostman and with 2 people gear gas and a 50 Honda. 4-6". I measured it with the push pole foot. 1/2 PP foot
Regardless is this a new Evo. I saw a guide, in Carabelle Fl last june with one. An EVO that is


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes new EVO, they are using the same deck layout but have changed the hull drastically. It has similar deadrise as the fury and have moved the chines around and added big poling strakes. It's going to have a sub 6" draft loaded, run high 30s and not beat you up nearly as bad as a lostmen


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

What's the price range on this boat?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yes new EVO, they are using the same deck layout but have changed the hull drastically. It has similar deadrise as the fury and have moved the chines around and added big poling strakes. It's going to have a sub 6" draft loaded, run high 30s and not beat you up nearly as bad as a lostmen


10-4 on the wet rough loastman. Been there. 
My boat may not get as skinny but I am dry and comfortable


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> What's the price range on this boat?


There's been a couple of questions about price on this boat. There's a pretty wide range of options and variables that can make this boat price vary by quite a large amount. (what size motor? 60 thru 115) what type of laminate? glass? kevlar? etc). In general, East Cape is priced in the middle of the skiff market. Meaning less than Hells Bay, Maverick, Yellowfin, etc. but more than Ankona, IPB, etc. 

The other factor that you get with East Cape is customizability. After going through the first pass of my build list with Kevin and Adam, I am realizing that there are almost TOO many customizable options to consider. They will customize just about anything you want, from console height, to rake of the console, to shape of the grab bars, to what tube size you want your poling platform, etc.

I started out my skiff shopping looking really hard at a Maverick HPX-S. I am a former Maverick/Pathfinder owner and love the boats and community.
But there's no way you can get this detail level of customizations with Maverick. 

If you are really interested, best thing to do is give Kevin or Marc a call at the shop and talk to them about price of the model you are interested in. 

Michael-


----------

